# New UK passport processing times from India



## scotia (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone applying or applied for a new UK passport (for child born in India - UK father, Indian mother) - how long the processing times is/are, if application sent from India?

I know the website says at least 6 weeks, and the application document instruction says 15 to 16 weeks, but I was just wondering if anyone had been through the process and could give some idea of how long our current application might take?

Cheers,

Ian.


----------

